# dog cnt move



## tias (Jan 22, 2010)

can someone plzz help its an emergency my dog cnt move his body ive tried calling him and treats..hes breathin but who knos how long tht will be idk wat to do theres no vet open at this time


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

You don't give us a clue about where you are but, in most places, there are emergency vets - possibly not a short drive away, but do you have a phone?

There are dozens of things that could be wrong with your dog and none of them can be diagnosed over the Internet.


----------

